# Zany's No Slime Castile



## KiwiMoose (Jun 28, 2019)

'cept I used real seawater instead of faux.
Scented with lemongrass EO.


----------



## lsg (Jun 28, 2019)

A beautiful, smooth soap!


----------



## earlene (Jun 28, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> 'cept I used real seawater instead of faux.
> Scented with lemongrass EO.
> View attachment 39976
> View attachment 39977
> ...


 Beautiful, *KiwiMoose*.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks Beautiful!  And so smooth.


----------



## scard (Jun 28, 2019)

So smooth, beautiful.


----------



## Nanooo48 (Jul 2, 2019)

When you say no slime do you mean when you’re using them? Because I made an olive oil Castile that has been probably curing around 8 months now I haven’t tried in some time, but at around the 2 month mark they felt slimy when using. Which was a bit of a turn off. And I loveeee the essential oil mixture I used in them so I really want to love them. Maybe I’ll whip one out again lol. 
I just had an entire conversation with myself


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

It'll be interesting to hear if the real sea water is similar to the faux in the soap's behavior at cure. Beautiful soap KiwiMoose!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 4, 2019)

KristaY said:


> It'll be interesting to hear if the real sea water is similar to the faux in the soap's behavior at cure. Beautiful soap KiwiMoose!


 Yes, I agree.  

@KiwiMoose  How did the lye real seawater solution look compared with the faux trial you did?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 4, 2019)

I haven't actually tried it.  I guess i should compare it to the the first batch, which has the faux. Although this new batch also has 0 superfat in it, which i failed to do the first time, so we're not really comparing apples with apples.

ETA:  I just cut a bar in half to try ( will give the other half to my sis-in-law coz she's my 'official' tester) and it's lovely!  Good bubbles - i did the 10% CO and 5 % castor version.  Hard as rock and no evidence of slime. : )


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 4, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Yes, I agree.
> 
> @KiwiMoose  How did the lye real seawater solution look compared with the faux trial you did?


OH - you mean the lye water itself?  It was a little cloudy, but not as cloudy as the faux.


----------



## SoapSisters (Jul 5, 2019)

I love Zany's no-slime Castile! Thanks again, Zany. This was my second time using the no-slime recipe. I made a small batch with 500 g of oil, 80% OO, 15% CO and 5% castor. (I know, this is a tiny bit higher in CO than Zany's recipe, but since the olive oil was still so high, I thought the faux seawater still made sense.) 

I made half the batch as Lemon Poppy Scrub - scented with lemon and litsea EOs - and half the batch scented with a lavender, orange, patchouli EO blend.

After a four week cure, the soap is wonderful with a clean, delicate lather. No slime!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 5, 2019)

SoapSisters said:


> I love Zany's no-slime Castile! Thanks again, Zany. This was my second time using the no-slime recipe. I made a small batch with 500 g of oil, 80% OO, 15% CO and 5% castor. (I know, this is a tiny bit higher in CO than Zany's recipe, but since the olive oil was still so high, I thought the faux seawater still made sense.)
> 
> I made half the batch as Lemon Poppy Scrub - scented with lemon and litsea EOs - and half the batch scented with a lavender, orange, patchouli EO blend.
> 
> After a four week cure, the soap is wonderful with a clean, delicate lather. No slime!


That looks great!  You might want to post it on @Zany_in_CO 's thread so she sees it - but I've just tagged her here.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 5, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> 'cept I used real seawater instead of faux.
> Scented with lemongrass EO.
> View attachment 39976
> View attachment 39977
> ...



As always, your soaps are an inspiration!  I’m sold on the Winnie the Pooh mold, too .  Those soaps are sooo cute.  Both of my nephews have toddlers and one of them has another one on the way.  I’ve been so focused on getting the pink just right for the nieces that I hadn’t even thought about soap for the little ones.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 5, 2019)

Nanooo48 said:


> I just had an entire conversation with myself





  You tickled my funny bone with that comment! I've been there; done that.


----------



## catandravendesigns (Jul 11, 2019)

Oooooh that soap is _smooth_!  I bet that pour was so satisfying


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jul 12, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> 'cept I used real seawater instead of faux.
> Scented with lemongrass EO.
> 
> 
> So pretty!


----------



## Jamielynn (Jul 13, 2019)

Sounds lovely, where is the no slime formula?  I made castile soap two months ago with a good organic Olive oil.  I went to check on it yesterday and it had DOS!  I guess I won't be buying that brand of olive oil again.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 13, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> Sounds lovely, where is the no slime formula?  I made castile soap two months ago with a good organic Olive oil.  I went to check on it yesterday and it had DOS!  I guess I won't be buying that brand of olive oil again.


Check it out here:https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-no-slime-castile.72620/


----------



## Simply Yours UK (Jul 14, 2019)

Can you use regular  tap water for the faux sea water or does it need to be filtered mineral water or distilled water for definite ?  Distilled water is expensive so making a quart ( About 946ml )is a lot .

Also can the recipe be used HP and also work with the addition of shae butter ?

Thanks


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 14, 2019)

Jamielynn said:


> Sounds lovely, where is the no slime formula?  I made castile soap two months ago with a good organic Olive oil.  I went to check on it yesterday and it had DOS!  I guess I won't be buying that brand of olive oil again.


You can use the least expensive olive oil (OO) you can find for making soap and save the special OO for your salads.  Two months is really quick to develop DOS, so be sure to check the expiration date on any oil you buy.  You can also do a sniff test to make sure it doesn’t smell like it’s getting rancid.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 14, 2019)

Simply Yours UK said:


> Can you use regular  tap water for the feux sea water or does it need to be filtered mineral water or distilled water for definite ?  Distiiled water is expensive so making a quart ( About 946ml )is a lot .
> 
> Also can the recipe be used HP and also work with the addition of shae butter ?
> 
> Thanks


The recommendations are to always use distilled or reverse osmosis rather than tap water.  If the tap water is coming through old pipes, it could pick up metals that increase the chance of DOS (dreaded orange spots) in the soap. There can also be issues with other “impurities”.  Surprisingly (to me at least), sea water has some of those same impurities, such as magnesium and calcium, but it does not seem to cause problems in soap.  Some here use rainwater for soap, but if you do that, I think you should wait to collect it until after the rain has had a chance to clear impurities out of the air.  Collect it fresh from the sky in a pail, for example, rather than off a roof.  You may also want to filter it if there are obvious particulates.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 14, 2019)

Simply Yours UK said:


> Distiiled water is expensive so making a quart ( About 946ml )is a lot.


Feel free to make up only as much as you need for the size batch you are making.


Simply Yours UK said:


> Also can the recipe be used HP ?


Yes.


Simply Yours UK said:


> ...also work with the addition of shae butter ?


I don't know. You'll have to try it. Be sure to recalculate your lye and go for it.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 15, 2019)

Simply Yours UK said:


> Can you use regular  tap water for the feux sea water or does it need to be filtered mineral water or distilled water for definite ?  Distiiled water is expensive so making a quart ( About 946ml )is a lot .
> 
> Also can the recipe be used HP and also work with the addition of shae butter ?
> 
> Thanks


I've been to Banbury.
I don't know why it's so hard to get distilled water over there - I just buy it in the supermarket here for $1.50 per litre (about 70p).  Search for 'de-mineralised' water and see what you can find.
We don't recommend tap water for soap because of the minerals that are present which could cause a chemical reaction with the lye. However some people do use it with success.
Try:https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272512807


----------



## Simply Yours UK (Jul 15, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I've been to Banbury.
> I don't know why it's so hard to get distilled water over there - I just buy it in the supermarket here for $1.50 per litre (about 70p).  Search for 'de-mineralised' water and see what you can find.
> We don't recommend tap water for soap because of the minerals that are present which could cause a chemical reaction with the lye. However some people do use it with success.
> Try:https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/272512807


I didn’t realise you could use de-ionised water so that is cheaper and more readily available . I got some distilled water from eBay . Here is something really freaky — I am a kiwi and was born in Takapuna Auckland . Small world , huh ? And I am a Canadian too !


----------

